# code-formatter für t-sql...



## ruutaiokwu (16. Jan 2014)

hallo zusammen

ich suche einen formatter für t-sql, wüsste da jemand evtl. was? es sollte möglich sein, zuweisungen so zu formatieren dass alle =-zeichen untereinander sind.

bisher hab ich leider nix gefunden, zumindest nicht kostenlos...


----------



## ruutaiokwu (4. Feb 2014)

weiss niemand was??


----------



## frapo (5. Feb 2014)

T-SQL heißt doch das Du den SQL-Server von MS benutzt, oder?

Was stört Dich denn an dem *Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio*? Ist im kostenlosen SQL-Server Express enthalten.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (5. Feb 2014)

hallo

damit kann man leider nicht automatisch den code formatieren.

was ich brauche, ist ein code-formatter welcher, u.a., folgendes format automatisch hinkriegt:


```
SELECT
        ID     = myTable.ID -- WICHTIG: alle gleichzeichen untereinander, einrückung 8 leerzeichen,
        Field0 = myTable.Field0 -- KEINE tabulator-escape-sequenz!
        Field1 = myTable.Field1
        Field2 = myTable.Field2
        Field3 = myTable.Field3
        Field4 = myTable.Field4
        -- WICHTIG: return und leerzeile!
FROM tMyTable myTable
        -- WICHTIG: return und leerzeile!
WHERE (myTable.ID = ...) -- WICHTIG: klammern, auch wenn keine verknüpfung!
        -- WICHTIG: return und leerzeile!
ORDER BY myTable.ID ASC
```


die applikation "sqlinform" (SQLinForm - Destop Version) scheint sowas zu unterstützen, kostet aber was:


----------



## ruutaiokwu (5. Feb 2014)

nachtrag: eigentlich müsste man ja weder ein alias haben, noch die spaltennamen im resultset unter dem gleichen namen "redeklarieren"... aber das ist ein anderes thema, und halt "standard" bei uns in der firma.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (5. Feb 2014)

*Abgegebene Danke: 4.294.967.295*

...da warst du aber fleissig! ;-)


stimmt da etwas mit der forensoftware nicht??


----------



## frapo (5. Feb 2014)

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich 

Hast Du schon mal Instant SQL Formatter ausprobiert? Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon weiter?

Oder vielleicht die Data Tools in eclipse? Damit kann man auch so einiges nett formatieren.

[EDIT]^^ Das mit der Bedanken-Anzahl ist wohl wirklich ein Fehler hier in der Software*g* - Zumal gerade ich kein Freund von dieser Funktion bin(da hat es also genau den "richtigen" getroffen :applaus .

Aber hier stimmt ja leider so einiges nicht mehr seit dem Besitzerwechsel [/EDIT]


----------



## VfL_Freak (5. Feb 2014)

Moin,

[OT]


> Das mit der Bedanken-Anzahl ist wohl wirklich ein Fehler hier in der Software*g*


Schaut euch die Zahl mal genau an ...
[/OT]


Spoiler: na gut :-)



long-Wert-Überlauf ! :lol:


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## frapo (5. Feb 2014)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> [OT]
> 
> ...



[OT]^^ Stimmt auffallend . Blöde ist nur, das ich maximal 2 Danke oder so vergeben habe*g*[/OT]

Gruß an die Bremer Brücke :toll:


----------



## VfL_Freak (5. Feb 2014)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> ^^ Stimmt auffallend . Blöde ist nur, das ich maximal 2 Danke oder so vergeben habe*g*


und vielleicht 3 DANKE zurückgenommen ???:L:lol:



frapo hat gesagt.:


> Gruß an die Bremer Brücke :toll:


Mercdi vielmals :applaus::toll:


----------



## ruutaiokwu (5. Feb 2014)

diesen link kenne ich bereits, danke.

ich werd mir aber mal das eclipse-plugin anschauen, vielen dank!


dass das forum den besitzer gewechselt hat, war mir gar nicht bewusst.


----------



## frapo (6. Feb 2014)

jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> dass das forum den besitzer gewechselt hat, war mir gar nicht bewusst.



Der Besitzerwechsel muss vor gut einem halben Jahr gewesen sein. Ich hatte das seinerzeit auch gar nicht mit bekommen, da ich zu der Zeit gar nicht mehr im Forum gewesen bin.

Ich habe auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder hier eingeloggt war, und mir Werbung in den Threads die Augen verbrannte und vor allem wunderte ich mich wo unseren ganzen Profis hin gewandert sind.. samt dem großen Teil der Moderatoren.

Hier kann man ja leider gar nichts darüber nachlesen.. wahrscheinlich alles zensiert. 

Info erhält man nur außerhalb z.b. http://forum.**********.net/threads/4896-Reaktion-Java-Forum-org-Werbung 
(Die Sterne sollen für "B Y T E - W E L T . N E T" stehen, natürlich ohne Leerzeichen.. anders geht's hier wohl nicht :bloed:

Mal sehen ob dieser Post jetzt gelöscht wird oder ich gar gesperrt oder mein Account gelöscht wird 

Ist ja geil.. sehe gerade das der Link gar nicht erlaubt ist :toll:. Scheint ja hier richtig souverän abzugehen!


----------



## ruutaiokwu (6. Feb 2014)

habe den beitrag im anderen forum gelesen. dass die "alten hasen" (und auch andere) hier nicht mehr vertreten sind, ist wirklich sehr schade. nun kommt es halt auf die vorhandenen user an, was die draus machen. die zukunft wird es zeigen...


----------

